

San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee: The Google bus protests didn't make sense to me - mathattack
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/03/14/san-francisco-mayor-ed-lee-the-google-bus-protests-didnt-make-sense-to-me/?iid=HP_River

======
trevoragilbert
Glad to see he's in touch with the people of the city.

